# PCA and Southern Bapt. Team up against TNIV



## Richard King (Dec 26, 2006)

Forgive me if this is old news but it looks like the PCA and the Southern Baptist are taking a stand against the translation of the NIV

http://www.christianpost.com/article/20061226/24473.htm


----------



## CDM (Dec 27, 2006)

Most-Requested Passage Explanations.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 27, 2006)

mangum said:


> Most-Requested Passage Explanations.



interesting link - thanks


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 27, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Forgive me if this is old news but it looks like the PCA and the Southern Baptist are taking a stand against the translation of the NIV
> 
> http://www.christianpost.com/article/20061226/24473.htm



Yeah, it is old news.  The TNIV is not sold in the SBC's Lifeway stores, and the TNIV was the impetus behind their development of the HCSB as well.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 27, 2006)

*Computer Glitch?*

Hay:

Maybe it is my computer, but your link sends me to the "Entertainment" section where it says that Jim Caviezel is starring in an audio Bible.

Thanks for any help on this.

-CH


----------



## elnwood (Dec 27, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> Yeah, it is old news.  The TNIV is not sold in the SBC's Lifeway stores, and the TNIV was the impetus behind their development of the HCSB as well.



And likewise the ESV. Both came out of the Colorado Springs Guidelines.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2006)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hay:
> 
> Maybe it is my computer, but your link sends me to the "Entertainment" section where it says that Jim Caviezel is starring in an audio Bible.
> 
> ...



That article has these lines at the end of the Caviezel-ish article:

"When initial publishing of International Bible Society and Zondervan Publishing House’s TNIV began in 2002, fundamentals and evangelicals rejected the version's rendering of male terms, replacing "son" and "father" to "child" and "parent."

The Southern Baptist Convention and the Presbyterian Church in America had passed resolutions saying the TNIV has gone beyond acceptable translation standards.

Nevertheless, the translation was launched in 2005 with a million-dollar media effort and hailed by some as the grand solution to bring back young Bible adherents to church."


----------

